# How to Non-Hawaii Wyndham Deposit



## learnalot (Sep 13, 2010)

Hello Marcie,

I am familiar with the process for depositing a Wyndham Hawaii week with TPI.  Call Wyndham, they connect us to TPI.  

If we have a non-Hawaii week reserved and wish to deposit it with TPI, can it just be deposited directly with TPI online?  The Wyndham counselor I spoke to last week seemed to think you only accept Hawaii weeks.  I know you accept anything, but that the Hawaii resorts are the only ones that are part of the Premier Access collection.  What is the process for depositing something outside that collection?

Thanks for any clarification you can offer.


----------



## TPIRep (Sep 14, 2010)

Hello...
Yes, you can deposit weeks other than Hawaii into your account.  Please contact our office and speak to one of our exchange agents, they will walk you through the process.

Thanks...


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 17, 2010)

Just another example that often Wyndham VC-s often do not know how to do certain things.


----------



## jtridle (Jan 16, 2011)

*tpi rep questions*

Dear TPI rep:

I'm not a premier access member but I've heard that you have another level above the free level where you have to pay $79 to join it (I'm not exactly sure what it is called).  And I was told by a TPI rep that you can deposit any wyndham resort (not just Wyndham Hawaii or non-Wyndham Hawaii weeks), no matter the season or size, and you will get a bonus week if you deposit it within 120 days of the date of the reservation and that you just use the bonus certificate within 45 days of travel.  A wyndham salesman didn't seem to think this was corect.  Can you confirm this?  

If this bonus offer is being given out, how often have you been offering it?  Is it likely to be continued in the future.

This bonus week is not being offered at the free level correct?

If I were to buy points from Wydham Bali Hai, what is it that I am hearing about the maintenance fee being paid if you don't travel on your Hawaii week?


----------



## learnalot (Jan 16, 2011)

jtridle said:


> Dear TPI rep:
> 
> I'm not a premier access member but I've heard that you have another level above the free level where you have to pay $79 to join it (I'm not exactly sure what it is called).  And I was told by a TPI rep that you can deposit any wyndham resort (not just Wyndham Hawaii or non-Wyndham Hawaii weeks), no matter the season or size, and you will get a bonus week if you deposit it within 120 days of the date of the reservation and that you just use the bonus certificate within 45 days of travel.  A wyndham salesman didn't seem to think this was corect.  Can you confirm this?
> 
> ...



Marcie will probably chime in soon but let me say that I have not been able to deposit a non-Hawaii Wyndham week with TPI, although I tried.  I think that Wyndham does not wish to make this simple (need I spell out the Reasons Clearly? I don't think so).  I think your success trying to deposit a non-Hawaii Wyndham week with TPI will be hit or miss (because of Wyndham), let alone the question about the bonus week.  (The bonus week IS given for deposits from the Premier Access resorts).

The maintenance fee thing is part of the Premier Access program.  I think the deal is you have to deposit it at least 10 months in advance.  They don't reimburse all your maintenance fees - they give you a fixed amount for the week.


----------



## TPIRep (Jan 17, 2011)

We do have a general optional exchange membership, but it doesn’t include the free exchange, and many of the other benefits you get with Premier Access.  It does however, if you join, give you the bonus week for depositing your week if more than 120 days out of arrival.

Thanks


----------

